# chef's cramp...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i have a gig coming up and i am experiencing a bit of 'chef's cramp'. similar to writers cramp, but i cannot come up with any ideas on what to serve. the only criteria that has to be met is that it has to be finger foods. any suggestions?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

What's the occasion? How formal is the event? Where is it being held? What time of day? How much work do you want to put in?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

its a 'girls night'... 16-20 women... after work (6-9pm)... being held in one of their homes. i dont mind putting in the work if its something worthwile.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

The first thought that comes to my mind (New York, professional women, etc) is something casual yet elegant and light, with the indulgence coming in with the sweets.

I know you mentioned finger foods, but what about portable food in vessels, such as ceviche on serving spoons or martini glasses? Chocolate truffles coated in pulverized pistachio or flavour with various essences (you can make it more like a lollipop if the customers don't want to get their fingers dirty). Dressed flatbreads such as roasted fig, prosciutto and reduced balsamic or a flammkuchen will add bulk to the event and provide something more substantial.

I think you can really capitalize on the concept of "things on sticks" and "things on spoons" to add to the menu for the event.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

exactly...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

6-9 is dinner time....
How's the budget


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

budget is decent ~400.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

drop or cook there.....$20 a head.


It's Spring.....asparagus, rhubarb, strawberries, lemons, softshell crabs, morels, 


Dinner/light fingerfood, for ladies with a nominal budget.

Recently I did a Japanese take for a drop.
Edamome dip with rice chips
Blue Crab Rangoon Dip....I use claw meat, wonton chip dippers.....was served cold but you could do a version that could be warmed.
Veg Platter with snow peas, red peppers, broccoli, baby corn....lame but everyone loves it, asparagus, etc.....miso dip, aioli with tan miso.
Ginger Chicken Skewers
Shiitakes
This was a budget event, drop platters.

Added at bruschetta section to a wedding....white beans, caponata, pesto, tomatoes.....crostini......


Vegetative bases.....cukes, radishes, apple slices, endive, 

Wraps...asparagus, figs, dates with proscuitto, breosola, fillo, bacon.....

Rollups.....eggplant

Tartlets....fillo, not fillo......

Rice Paper wrappers.....Spring Veg fresh Spring rolls.....I put the hoisin in them and the herb showing through....small 2 bite ones. Typically they go for $3.5 each, 2pp....that would be a third of the food $.

Still not functioning on all burners, was a long sleepless weekend.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

its for a drop... lady would like to do her own setting up and plating etc. 

thanks for the suggestions, i appreciate the help.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no prob. let us know what you decide to make.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

will do...


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

the event was moved due to client's 'family emergency'. i was given an addl. two weeks... blessing in disguise?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not if you already prepped and bought food......


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

They're going to be hungry at that time, but will still want "ladylike" morsels, so plenty of carbs i would thnk.

Some smaller than usual pakoras with a swee chilli dip :- onions diced, chillies, squeezed and chopped spinach, grated carrot and fresh cilantro mixed into a very thick gram flour/chick pea/besan batter with salt, curry powder, cumin seeds, coriander and garamalasa - teaspoon of each. Deep fry. great hot, but perfect at room temp too. Use ready made sweet chilli dip =1lb gram flour, 2 onions, i carrot, 2 blocks frozen spinach.

I liked Shrooms idea of rice paper rolls, very visual very tasty and ver cheap to produce,- They look expensive tho - Win,win

I'd also go for some smoked salmon,shrimp and some gorgeous dips 

Omlette rolls are a nice, light option. Spread cold omlettes wth creme fraiche and make upasfor a tortilla wrap. roll up and cut onto bite sized slices.Or instead of omlette use crepes. We do one with rare venison and horseradish. rare fillet steak would work well with a smattering of peppery rocket (arugala?)

Some crudites may be old hat, but everyones on a blooming diet


Finally, a plate piled high with a mix of mini chocolate eclairs and fresh cream meringues With a selection of ripe, soft fruit


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

oh definitely not she cancelled a week in advance... 

thanks for the input, definitely good suggestions... i appreciate the help.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

early learning curve....until you have a deposit in hand no event is on the books and no food is purchased. Make sure the client knows your OP.....
I used to get final payment the night of the gig, but opted to move wedding reception payments to 7-10 days prior...

When first starting out clients would want to have me commit to booking their party then cancel, a couple of frustrating times later I just altered how I worked....no one flinched.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

you bring up a valid point. i think at the time of booking i will take deposit for food. then final payment the day of for the work.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"NON-REFUNDABLE DEPOSIT".......just saying.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

definitely.


----------

